# den Flur hinunter



## ayax

"Er ging den Flur hinunter"
¿Qué entendéis por esta frase, que bajó al vestíbulo o que enfiló el corredor?
Gracias


----------



## Quelle

Yo diría: Bajó el pasillo.


----------



## ayax

Pero es que en español, si el pasillo o corredor no está muy inclinado a mí me parece que no se baja. Se enfila, se recorre, se anda..., pero ¿se baja? En un edificio, se bajan las escaleras, pero pocas cosas más.


----------



## Quelle

Pues lo mismo en alemán. Pero no puede ser "bajó al pasillo", eso sería: Er ging zum Flur hinunter. 
De qué contexto es? A veces la gente dice: "Bajamos al sur" aunque el sitio en el sur pueda estar más elevado que el punto de origen.


----------



## Sidjanga

Hola:





ayax said:


> Pero es que en español, si el pasillo o corredor no está muy inclinado a mí me parece que no se baja. Se enfila, se recorre, se anda..., pero ¿se baja? En un edificio, se bajan las escaleras, pero pocas cosas más.


En alemán, el pasillo o la calle no tiene por qué estar inclinados.

_den Flur *hinunter *gehen
die Straße *hinunter *gehen _

significan (casi) lo mismo que 

_den Flur *enlang *gehen
die Straße *enlang *gehen_

pero con un matiz de "hacia/en dirección al final".

Así que, [...] _*hinunter *(en sentido de *entlang*) gehen =~ caminar a lo largo de _[...]_ "hacia/en dirección a su final"_
[en este sentido (el de _entlang_) se usa para cosas que no suelen estar inclinadas y de ahí que no se las pueda _bajar_; claro que en el caso de la calle puede haber situaciones ambiguas]

O por lo menos así lo entiendo y uso yo.


----------



## Sidjanga

Una opinión algo más fundada:





> *hi|nun|ter * <Adv.> [aus hin u. unter]: *1. a) *_[von hier oben] nach [dort] unten: _h. ins Tal; den Fluss h. [bis zur Mündung]; *die Straße h. (die Straße entlang)*begegnete ihnen niemand; © Duden - Deutsches Universalwörterbuch 2001


(lo resaltado en azul y negrita es mío)


----------



## ayax

gracias, Sigianga. por la explicación. Veo que hinunter puede ser, pues, sinónimo de entlang. Ahora que lo pienso, en español también se dice bajar (e incluso subir) una calle que no está necesariamente inclinada. Por ejemplo, bajar (o subir) la Castellana (avenida de Madrid que probablemente conozcas).


----------

